# Tackle Box Options



## cowboyup_iii (Mar 6, 2011)

Switching over from mainly offshore to inshore fishing and wondering what you inshore guys are using to store your tackle. Are there any binders or anything like that to store your artificials in as well as hooks,swivels, weights, etc? I'm having trouble keeping all of my bags of gulps, bombers, whatever separated without using 100 of the Plano boxes. Y'all got any suggestions of a good tackle box/bag that can accommodate inshore tackle?


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have yet to see anything like an inshore tackle bag/binder. I just bought a big tackle box to store all my tackle with a large open area on top and a decent amount of the plano tackle dividers in the bottom.if im targeting a certain species i usually only bring a bag of my go to soft plastic lures with a few different colors of jig heads.hope this helps.


----------



## cowboyup_iii (Mar 6, 2011)

Anybody else wanna share their tackle box layout???? Not asking for your favorite fishing spot or your wife's phone number here, just some ideas about setting up an inshore tackle box with a lot of artificials in bags.


----------



## GulfSteve (Jun 22, 2012)

I obsess over my tackle box...
I had about 2 small soft tackle boxes with containers, a binder and 2 hard plastic ones and I tried keeping different ones for different types of fishing (inshore, kayak, pier, surf) but I always ended up moving stuff around it drives me crazy. 

So instead I went to walmart and bought a BIG spacious, empty toolbox from the hardware aisle, it just has a top tray and is plastic. It was way cheaper (maybe $20) than a real tacklebox of equal size. Then instead of buying plano boxes with dividers I just bought some cheap tupperware containers of various sizes and split up my hooks, weights, lures, etc. Lures still go in a small plano box I have but the rest of it works out. 

So now I just tack my one big tackle box with me no matter what type of fishing I do and I never forget something or wish I had brought something that I didn't plus it only cost me a little over $20 for the box and containers. 

I'm still looking for ways to organize it better, but I like the fact that I can re-configure it any way I want rather buy something pre-designed that I am stuck with.

-Steve


----------

